# Seg. Especial - Sist.Depressionário «Amália» 14-16 Janeiro 2009



## Vince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Tópico especial para seguimento da superfície frontal que afectará o país e a posterior instabilidade associada à formação de uma depressão em altura a sudoeste.







.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

boas


Espero uma acumulação entre os 20 e os 40mm, vento moderado com rajadas, neve acima  1000m  apesar do IM colocar 800m. Trovoada para a Madeira.

abraços


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Vamos la ver o que isto vai trazer!!! o pais esta todo em alerta amarelo...


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Espero que esta Amália nos traga um bom Fado


----------



## Xaps (14 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

será que vamos ter algo de anormal pros proximos dias?
é que eu ja apostei com um amigo que nos proximos dias iriamos ter uma boa tempestade
ao que ele não acreditou..


----------



## Nashville (14 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

pois mas o provável é ser um fado molhado 

com o aproximar da depressão a temperatura segue com 6ºC
vento moderado a forte.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

bem acho que nos esperam dias molhados


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Esta frente que nos vai atravessar  parece muito bem delineada e ter  uma razoável actividade! Penso que serão possíveis periodos de chuva/aguaceiros localmente bastante fortes, talvez acumulações de chuva na ordem dos 25/30mm aqui para o Porto em 24 horas. o IM já colocou o País em alerta amarelo por causa da chuva, vento e mar agitado. Já esperava mais algum vento a esta hora do que os 20 km /actuais de Sul, mas concerteza irá aumentar durante a próxima madrugada à medida que a frente se aproxima e passa....


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

eu sei que na Marinha Grande e Leiria já chove, e o vento 14.78km/h (isto dito pelo telefone ) por isso é isso que nos vai esperar nas próximas horas


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> eu sei que na Marinha Grande e Leiria já chove, e o vento 14.78km/h (isto dito pelo telefone ) por isso é isso que nos vai esperar nas próximas horas



em leiria nao chove!!! pelo menos aqui!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

ainda ha pouco ao telefone disseram-me que sim


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> ainda ha pouco ao telefone disseram-me que sim



vento ja fez, mas agora ta calminho... em que zona da cidade e que te disseram que esta a chover?


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

não faço a minima, mas agora que vejo já passou uma horinha ou mais. Foi a minha mae que me ligou. Abençoada seja que me dá informaçoes erradas....


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Que venha a Amália com muita alma

Muita chuva, vento e alguma neve a cair nos pontos mais altos.

Pena que o cape se dirige para sul.


----------



## granizus (14 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Boas,

Eu estou no escritório, no centro de Lisboa e por aqui ainda nem sequer uma chuvita 

Mas ainda aqui fico pelo menos mais umas 2 horas e tenho esperança de ir para Oeiras com chuva forte


----------



## StormFairy (14 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Boas ...

Por aqui sigo com 10,4ºC em subida desde as 21.15H + ou -

Corre uma ligeira brisa e 88% HR a com tendência a descer

Corrijam,-me se estiver enganada, mas pela imagem de satélite, muita desta primeira carga de precipitação que se aproxima está a cair no mar.

 Estou pronta venha ela.


----------



## carlitinhos (14 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

boa noite a todos 
na beira baixa ( fundão ) começou a chover à poucos minutos, não tenho forma de vos dar a temperaura actual

cumps


----------



## DMartins (14 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

No site da "Estradas de Portugal", dá neve entre Amarante e Viseu na A24...


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> não faço a minima, mas agora que vejo já passou uma horinha ou mais. Foi a minha mae que me ligou. Abençoada seja que me dá informaçoes erradas....


ainda nao chove


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Céu muito nublado, algumas rajadas de vento, temperatura de 5,2ºC e humidade de 80%


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Por enquanto estou nos 6.4ºC estagnados.
















Já se aproxima.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

kikofra disse:


> ainda nao chove



Pois, acredito em ti retiro o que disse em relaçao a Leiria


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

DMartins disse:


> No site da "Estradas de Portugal", dá neve entre Amarante e Viseu na A24...



Também já reparei mas penso que a precipitação ainda não terá chegado a essa zona do território...


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

DMartins disse:


> No site da "Estradas de Portugal", dá neve entre Amarante e Viseu na A24...



É provável que esteja desactualizado


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Pois, acredito em ti retiro o que disse em relaçao a Leiria



tambem podes confirmar pelas imagens do radar!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (14 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

kikofra disse:


> tambem podes confirmar pelas imagens do radar!



yep. vou deixar de receber informaçao ai de cima no que toca a meteorologia, espero e vejo com os meus proprios olhos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui, pouco a pouco o vento está a levantar-se  a chuva já não deve demorar muito, quando começar vai ser forte e feio.


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a frente fria ja faz sentir os seus efeitos. Chuva moderada, temporariamente forte.
12,5ºC
91%HR
Prec até ao momento 7,1mm


----------



## Met (14 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Mais um seguimento especial...

Que venha muita chuva... que tanta falta faz...


----------



## StormFairy (14 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Já se nota um ligeiro aumento na velocidade do vento.
Entretanto a temperatura desceu um pouco, 9,8ºC
HR estabilizou nos 89%
Não chove, muitas nuvens, pressão desce discretamente 1015 hpa


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Vamos lá ver o que nos traz essa Amália aqui para o Algarve!!
Alguma chuva, vento moderado e talvez alguma trovoada é o que se prevê! Veremos...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Ora pois, por aqui já chove!! Ainda não tenho nada acumulado, mas não faltará muito!

Despeço-me com *10,9ºC*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

5 km a norte de leiria, 00h14, vento moderado nao chove, mas penso que vai começar entranto


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui Céu muito nublado, vento moderado de sudoeste com rajadas e temperatura estável nos 10,6ºC. Venha ela


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Por cá céu muito nublado com temperatura estável nos *5.7ºC*

90% hr
vento franco com uma rajada máxima de 17.8 Km/h
pressão a descer

Que venha ela  que faz cá falta


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

por aqui me despeço com 1.6ºc com a algum nevoeiro 
ate amanha


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

bem, então quer dizer q vai chover tudo esta noite e que amanha de manha quando for trabalhar as 8h da manha ja vai estar sol!!! É isso naõ é???


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (15 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Bem aqui em Lisboa (perto do Aeroporto) ainda não chove. Mas provavelmente entretanto começa.


----------



## StormFairy (15 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

cardu disse:


> bem, então quer dizer q vai chover tudo esta noite e que amanha de manha quando for trabalhar as 8h da manha ja vai estar sol!!! É isso naõ é???




 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009
Ultimo post da pagina 1 está lá a tua resposta  ao pormenor


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

cardu disse:


> bem, então quer dizer q vai chover tudo esta noite e que amanha de manha quando for trabalhar as 8h da manha ja vai estar sol!!! É isso naõ é???





Não, na Grande Lisboa a chuva chegará no final da madrugada ou primeiras horas da manhã.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

Vince disse:


> Não, na Grande Lisboa a chuva chegará no final da madrugada ou primeiras horas da manhã.



Provavelmente chegará em força nessa altura, mas desde as 00:30 que já chuviscou  por duas vezes (em Lisboa na zona de Penha de França-Av. Almirante Reis!)


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

Boa noite caros amigos!

Não sei de quem foi o a escolha do nome para este segmento mas espero que o mesmo seja digno de tal nome porque qunado falamos em Amália temos que ter respeito (é um nome grande).

Agora vamos a informações... Neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 12.6ºC, humidade relativa a 83% pressão 1013mb/hPa ainda não chove mas também não deve tardar muito.


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

Vince disse:


> Não, na Grande Lisboa a chuva chegará no final da madrugada ou primeiras horas da manhã.




Opá, já nao vou mas é trabalhar!!! 

Vou meter baixa lol
ate amanha pessoal


----------



## madfaoi (15 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

Voltou a chuva à Madeira. Já desde 2005 que não tinhamos um Inverno tão chuvoso e mesmo na altura não choveu tanto


----------



## ogalo (15 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

aqui continua a chover


----------



## madfaoi (15 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Sou novo no forum e comecei a me interessar pela área do tempo 

Enganei-me era desde 1995 que não chovia tanto na Madeira. Aqui fica mais pormenores sobre este facto.

Há que recuar até ao ano de 1995 para ter memória de um Natal e de um fim-de ano tão "molhado" quanto aquele que a Madeira viveu no final do ano passado. 

Dados do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal a que o JM teve ontem acesso mostram que em apenas oito dias, mais concretamente, entre os dias 23 a 31 de Dezembro de 2008, caiu na Região cerca de 151.2 milímetros de precipitação por metro quadrado. Ora, de acordo com os números disponíveis, apenas em 1995 é possível encontrar um valor tão elevado, mas ainda assim, muito inferior. É que, mesmo neste ano, a precipitação andou pelos 92.6 milímetros por metro quadrado. 

Em igual período de 2007, o valor registado foi de 3.6 milímetros, sendo que em 2006, a precipitação andou pelos 0.3 milímetros. 

Com a mesma data, em 2005, o Observatório registou 31 milímetros, enquanto que em 2004 foi de 4.4. Ou seja, o final de ano ano de 2008 foi mesmo o mais molhado dos últimos cinco anos. 

«O mais aproximado deste ano foi 1995, em que no mesmo período choveu 92.6 milímetros. Temos que em 2008 registámos dos valores mais altos», complementou ao JM Odília Santos. 

Mas, o início de 2009 também não está a ser melhor e as previsões apontam para a continuação da chuva. 

«A partir do dia 14 (hoje) já piora. Está prevista a queda de granizo nos picos com altitude de 1.500 metros e o vento será forte nas zonas montanhosas, podendo atingir rajadas na ordem dos 120 km/h», explicou a mesma interlocutora, alertando a população para os riscos de circular na serra nos próximos dias. «Isto vai soprar e não vai ser pouco. E vai chover muito», explicou. 

Este mau tempo, contínuou, fica a dever-se à formação de altas e baixas pressões junto ao arquipélago. «Temos tido, sobretudo, muitas baixas pressões perto. No Natal, inclusive, tivemos uma mesmo em cima da Madeira e tudo devido aos ventos», complementou, adiantando que em relação ao mau tempo previsto para hoje, fica a dever-se a mais uma baixa pressão que se encontra muito próxima dos Açores, mas com grande influência sobre a nossa Região.


----------



## Rita Cunha (15 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Bem, eu não tenho nenhum aparelho para medir o que quer que seja, mas aqui em Braga, o vento começou já ao final da tarde. Agora continua, não sei se vai piorar. Ah, e ainda não chove por aqui.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

boas

por aqui começa a chuviscar, 12ºc, vento moderado.

abraços


----------



## profgeo (15 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

BEm vindo ao forum madfaoi

pois é verdade!!! basta ver durante esses dias a quantidade de chuva que caiu e, para nao falar no dia de natal, que mais parecia um dia "deprimente" lol

e nota-se que parece que o Inverno esta mais fresco por estas bandas!!!

por aqui continuo com chuva, e vento por vezes forte!!!


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

*Alerta Amarelo

( de 14 Jan às 21h00 até 16 Jan às 14h00 ) 

SITUAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA ADVERSA
Chuva, neve, vento forte

De acordo com a informação do Instituto de Meteorologia, Portugal Continental irá ser afectado pela passagem de uma frente, cuja actividade se fará sentir a partir das 0h00 de amanhã, Quinta-feira (15JAN), destacando-se:

•	Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes, com início nas Regiões do Litoral Norte e Centro, durante a manhã e estendendo-se a todo o território ao longo do dia,
•	Significativa queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, com especial atenção para a região de Trás-os Montes, durante a noite e manhã, subindo a cota para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia. 
•	Vento soprando forte a muito forte, com rajadas, até 90km/h, nas Terras Altas.
•	Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
•	Agitação marítima na costa ocidental e sul, com ondulação que poderá atingir cerca de 5 metros.

Para Sexta-feira (16JAN), espera-se um desagravamento desta situação meteorológica, embora ainda possam ocorrer aguaceiros com alguma intensidade nas regiões do Interior e Sul durante a manhã.

Face a estas condições, prevê-se a possibilidade de:

•	Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
•	Persistência de neve e gelo nas estradas, podendo conduzir a eventual isolamento de núcleos habitacionais e possibilidade de veículos e pessoas ficarem retidos nas estradas;
•	Aumento dos acidentes rodoviários devido à formação de lençóis de água nas estradas;
•	Aumento dos incêndios urbanos;
•	Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima.

Face a esta situação meteorológica adversa, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:

•	Às informações da Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança;
•	À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação de gelo ou formação de lençóis de água, com o consequente efeito de piso escorregadio, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas e o cumprimento da sinalização relativa aos cortes de estrada;
•	À limpeza dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e de inertes que possam ser arrastados;
•	À limpeza de bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;
•	À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas, que poderão ser afectadas por rajadas mais fortes de vento, bem como a uma possível queda de árvores;
•	Ao encerramento de portas e janelas e arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos;
•	Sempre que possível, ao adiamento de viagens para as zonas afectadas pelos ventos fortes. Se não o puder evitar, modere a velocidade do veículo;
•	À não utilização de braseiras em locais fechados, por haver perigo de morte por inalação de gás (monóxido de carbono) libertado pelas mesmas;
•	À necessidade de desligar todos os aparelhos de aquecimento sempre que se ausentarem das suas habitações;
•	À utilização de lareiras. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar, a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal, à utilização de um resguardo próprio para evitar que qualquer faúlha salte para fora e à manutenção de um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
•	À utilização de aquecedores, desligando a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir e afastando-os de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
•	À limpeza da chaminé;
•	Se acontecer um incêndio, contactar os Bombeiros da zona.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.

Fonte: www.proteccaocivil.pt *


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

[URL=http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chuvanaparedexi4.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

T: 12,7ºC
HR: 83%
P: 1014 mb/hPa

Ainda não há chuva.


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

Em Guimarães começa a chover. Bem.


----------



## Henrique (15 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

Ena tanta malta nova por estas bandas ! =)

Temp: 10.5ºC (mantem-se estagnada)
RH: 71% 

Enquanto a chuva da Grande Amália não chega, vão occorrendo pequenos aguaceiros pontuais.
Espero que não faça estragos relevantes esta nossa Amália.
Assim me despeço, por hoje e bons registos!


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Temperatura: 13.5°C
Wind chill: 12.4°C
Humidade: 80%
Ponto Condensação: 10.5°C
Pressão: 1013 mb
Vento: 11.0 km/hr  SE
Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr desde as 00h00m


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

Por Odivelas, acabo de contabilizar os primeiros 0,2mm da Amália.
Vai chovendo fraco, com vento moderado de sul.
Temperatura nos 11,2ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 87%.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Por aqui apenas o vento é já significativo:






[/URL][/IMG]

Por aqui será um dos poucos lugares com vento na Europa na próxima madrugada.
Não será assim prá semana.
E por aqui ,às vezes chove fraco um pouco,às vezes pára , mas o grosso que estará para vir ainda demora, olhando para o satélite.
Será que vou ser "incomodado" a meio do sossego da noite?
Que maçada...


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

Boas pessoal

Por cá ainda nada de chuva, o que já se nota é um aumento da temperatura ,6.2ºC, e também da intensidade do vento.

Mas tudo ainda muito calminho


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2009 às 02:05)

a k  horas vai haver precipitacao????????' ja vejo tanta no radar mas segundo os modelos é so por volta do meio dia nao percebo


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 02:38)

Ainda sem chuva mas já com algumas rajadas fortes de vento.
Até amanha!!


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 02:52)

Boas Pessoal!! 

Vamos ver que vai dar hoje e sexta.
Diguh que pode haver muita chuva aqui por Faro, acredito che chova entre os 10 e os 20 mm.
Sexta pode haver uma chuvita mas não deverá ser muito.

Por agora ainda nada de chuva, apesar de estar próxima de chegar, podera mesmo chugar durante esta madrugada.

Deixo aqui de momento os dados da estação de meteo de Faro do posto de Turismo do Algarve.

Temperatura: 13.3º
Vento: 4.8 Km/H
Humidade: 79%
Pressão Atm: 1014.6 Milibares
Precipitação Total de Janeiro: 7.6 mm

Cumps


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 02:59)

T: 11.7ºC
HR: 89%
P: 1013mb/hPa

Por aqui já chove ainda não podemos dizer que seja muito mas já é alguma coisa, vento? O que é isso? Não sinto...


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 07:07)

Bom dia

Por aqui 0,7ºC e começa a cair água neve.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 07:22)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado, e chuva fraca.
A velocidade do vento é que é nula, ao contrário do que seria de esperar.

Estou com 9,4ºC.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 11,5mm.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 07:23)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Chuva já se faz sentir por aqui! Cai Moderadamente, e já acumulei *7,4mm* desde as 00h!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 13,4ºC, após uma Mínima de *10,7ºC*

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC


Até logo!


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 07:36)

Agora é só neve.


----------



## dpaes (15 Jan 2009 às 07:39)

Bom dia!!


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 07:44)

0,5ºC e continua a nevar.


----------



## C.R (15 Jan 2009 às 07:51)

Bom dia... O IM disse k dava neve acima dos 500 metros ate ao fim da manha. Eu, estou a 700 e o k vejo! Xuviskos e nevoeiro... E estao 4.7C... Ou seja, neve por aki, e para eskecer...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 07:54)

A noite foi de chuva e o dia assim começa.
Estou com *9,4 ºC* e acumulei, até agora, *11,2 mm*.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 07:55)

Bom dia.Inicio de manhã chuvosa, estão 8.7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2009 às 08:02)

Aqui desde as 3H que chove. Já levo *22,8 mm* e pelo radar não vai parar tão cedo de chover.


----------



## PêJê (15 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

Dan disse:


> 0,5ºC e continua a nevar.



Bom dia.
Acho que o com Nordeste vai ter falta de chuva...
Só dá neve...
Aqui estou com 10,9 e a chuviscar.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

Porque é que os alertas do IM são todos(no litoral) a partir das 9h?


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

Boas,

A mínima foi de 0,7ºC, neste momento 0,8ºC e nevou durante algum tempo, o suficiente para acumular em algumas zonas...para já as estradas parecem não ter neve.

A precipitação irá aumentar por volta das 12H, vamos ver o que isto vai dar.


----------



## storm (15 Jan 2009 às 08:23)

Sigo com 9.7ºC, e já deste as 6h45m que chove, o Nordeste este ano a neve é semrpe a dar-lhe


----------



## godzila (15 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

O IM anda cada ves pior
agora deu cotes de 500 metros quando eu tou a 600 e neada, nem agua neve e tenho 3,3ºC aqui nem aos 900 cai neve.
mas que raio de instituto este


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui desde a meia noite levo apenas 7 mm de chuva acumulada, vento máximo 58 km/h direcção S ás 4 da manhã...

A frente parece estar a dissipar na sua parte central passando a maior actividade a sul de Portugal ( dirigindo-se para Marrocos) e outra menos activa a Norte.

A próxima semana ( segundo a última run do GFS 00 Z) parece ir  ser bastante mais interessante em termos de vento, precipitação e instabilidade do que esta frente algo "tímida" pelo menos aqui pelo Porto.

Não chove neste momento e o vento é fraco de SW


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2009 às 09:14)

godzila disse:


> O IM anda cada ves pior
> agora deu cotes de 500 metros quando eu tou a 600 e neada, nem agua neve e tenho 3,3ºC aqui nem aos 900 cai neve.
> mas que raio de instituto este




Lá diz o ditado, gato escaldado de água fria tem medo.....

ou é o 8 ou 80....enfim...

onde estão as condições para nevar á cota 500 metros???


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento está a chuviscar, o vento sopra fraco e estão 10.4ºC.
O que eu queria ( Trovoadas) é que vai ser dificil de vir, o CAPE não dá quase nada.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia
Durante a noite foi chovendo 6.4 mm acumulados, o vento soprou moderado.
Neste momento chove, 8.9ºC.

*Tmin. 7.6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

Aqui só dá chuva, sigo com *24,8 mm* acumulados hoje. A temperatura tem descido muito devagar, agora *9,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Vai nevando e acumulando em Bragança com 0.9ºC


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

bom dia a todos, desde madrugada que ainda não parou de cair, sigo com 10ºc


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Snifa disse:


> Lá diz o ditado, gato escaldado de água fria tem medo.
> 
> ou é o 8 ou 80....enfim.



Devo aqui dizer sem rodeios que não me agrada nada esse discurso de "bater no ceguinho- IM" a que algumas  vezes nestes tópicos assistimos, mesmo sabendo que as previsões de cota de neve nomeadamente no passado dia 09 feitas pelo IM falharam redondamente .
Falha na previsão de cotas que terá estado na origem no  caos nas vias de acesso  entretanto  instalado.
A previsão da cota de neve é sempre  difícil já que engloba diversificadas variantes e por vezes uma diferença de apenas 100 ou 200 metros,fará toda a diferença nos efeitos mas será imperceptivel nas causas.
Claro que ,também a mim a previsão de cota de hoje (500m) me parece exageradamente baixa,mas uma previsão  é isso mesmo :-é apenas uma previsão e feita ainda que por gente seguramente  competente, serão ,creio eu , apenas homens e mulheres .E quem nunca falhou ...

Por aqui vai chovendo ainda de mansinho , o vento enfraqueceu em relação à pretérita madrugada mas  continuo à espera de qualquer coisa mais substancial .
Veremos.


----------



## JazCrazy (15 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Hoje sai de Famalicão com chuva e cheguei ao trabalho em Gaia com chuva. Não é bom para quem anda com slics na moto. 
Continua a chover uma chuva miudinha. e A temp ronda os 11º.

Fiquem bem...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Neste momento neva com muita intensidade...os farrapos são enormes...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Está a nevar com muita intensidade em Bragança

Será que mais uma vez a estradas vão ficar todas cortadas?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Devo aqui dizer sem rodeios que não me agrada nada esse discurso de "bater no ceguinho- IM" a que algumas  vezes nestes tópicos assistimos, mesmo sabendo que as previsões de cota de neve nomeadamente no passado dia 09 feitas pelo IM falharam redondamente .
> Falha na previsão de cotas que terá estado na origem no  caos nas vias de acesso  entretanto  instalado.
> A previsão da cota de neve é sempre  difícil já que engloba diversificadas variantes e por vezes uma diferença de apenas 100 ou 200 metros,fará toda a diferença nos efeitos mas será imperceptivel nas causas.
> Claro que ,também a mim a previsão de cota de hoje (500m) me parece exageradamente baixa,mas uma previsão  é isso mesmo :-é apenas uma previsão e feita ainda que por gente seguramente  competente, serão ,creio eu , apenas homens e mulheres .E quem nunca falhou ...
> ...




Não se trata de bater no ceguinho, trata-se de factos e acho muito sinceramente que o IM tendo seguramente pessoas competentes ainda falha muito quer em cotas de neve , ventos chuvas etc etc....e estamos a falar de previsões para um dia....enquanto isto continuar a acontecer as minhas reservas em relação ás previsões do IM serão sempre altas....Confio muito mais nas previsões feitas por membros aqui do meteopt através da sua dedicação e observação ao minuto das variantes atmosféricas do que no IM...esta é a minha opinião...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia!!
Com que então seguimento especial?? Muito bem, so be it!
Por aqui a Amália está a deixar tudo molhado, pois terá chovido toda a noite, e, apesar de neste momento não estar a chover, irá concerteza cair bastante ao longo do dia.
O vento, contudo, sopra fraco.
Temperatura actual nos 12.2ºC, e pressão atmosférica nos 1014hpa...
A mínima esta noite foi de 10.7ºC.
Pessoal de Bragança, têm memória de um Outono/Inverno com tanta queda de neve?? ... que inveja...


----------



## psm (15 Jan 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia! Depois de vir de Cascais onde esteve sempre a chover moderadamente, agora no Estoril que desde à 20 minutos que chove intensamente e sem vento.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia ... aqui por Faro desde as 00h já acumulou um 1 mm de precipitação, e assim promete continuar nas próximas horas com esta chuvinha .... 
Para manter a média de Janeiro em que já deve ter caido uns 15 mm !!

Agora a sério pelas imagens de radar esta frente vai progredir de Norte para Sul sendo que no litoral a Norte de Lisboa parece estar já quase a passar ...
No litoral e sul do país deve começar a chover com mais intensidade apenas lá para o hora de almoço dado que ainda nem começou a chover sequer no litoral sul (apenas chuvinha muito fraca) !!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com uma chuvinha fraca mas persistente.
Agora parece que acalmou um bocado. O vento está fraco. Por agora esta Amália ainda está muito fraquinha!!


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

No local onde resido estavam 2,1 graus e a chuva era misturada com neve, mas mais à frente, a caminho do Alto São Gião (820msnm), já era tudo neve e havia alguma acumulação nos campos e bermas da estrada.

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 3,5 graus e chove com alguma intensidade...


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Dan disse:


> 0,5ºC e continua a nevar.


Quando tiverem possibilidades ponham fotos. 
Haja sorte..


----------



## Fil (15 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Boas, por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 0,5ºC e neste momento neva com flocos muito pequenos mas aqui no meu bairro a acumulação já é no mínimo tão grande como a da passada terça. Veremos se a neve se aguenta o dia todo pois a maior parte da precipitação está prevista para a tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Chove bem por aqui agora. 12.4ºC


----------



## rogers (15 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Chuva sem vento com 6ºC, um dia normal


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

Por aqui agora já chove moderado mas não há vento, t.actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Setúbal uma noite de chuva muito forte a partir pelo menos das 4h até as 7 e picos corria autênticos rios na rua  a precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *46,4mm* e a rajada máxima de *35,3km/h S*

Agora vai chovendo fraco e a temperatura é de 8,8ºC com vento fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

bom dia a todos até as 8 da manhã tinha acumulado 6-3 milímetros a maior parte entre as 7 e as 8. Até as 8.30 caiu um aguaceiro forte e até agora tem chovido fraco. A temperatura está amena e pelo menos aqui o vento está fraco. Até logo!


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra noite e manhã de chuva fraca a espaços moderada. Para já uma frente em versão nem muito soft nem muito agreste, mas a pender mais para o lado do soft


----------



## Fil (15 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Parece estar a passar a água-neve...  Era de prever que a cota subisse, mas não tão cedo. Temperatura de 0,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Estou com *9,4 ºC* e *21,6 mm* acumulados.
O céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada!
Vou com 20,7mm.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

Chove agora fraco.


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Viva!
Queria começar por dar as boas vindas aos novos membros do forum. A reportagem da SIC deu os seus frutos! 

Cheguei aqui a Telheiras à cerca de 15 minutos e durante o percurso entre aqui e o Saldanha caiu uma chuva mais forte. Actualmente, tenho chuva fraca a moderada.

Temperatura: 10.7ºC
Pressão: 1015 hpa

EDIT:

Que história é esta do IM prever as quotas de neve para os 500 m?


----------



## Fil (15 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Já passou a 100% neve, mas agora cai de maneira fraca e é neve bastante húmida. A temperatura sobe e já vai nos 1,0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, nada de especial, uma chuvinha fraca ainda nem registei 1 mm e prontos, é a seca a predominar neste Inverno .


----------



## Fernando (15 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Informação de qualidade... 


Cito:

O segundo comandante Guilherme Mamede prevê “uma significativa queda de neve pela manhã acima dos 800 metros, mas a partir da tarde a cota passa para os 400 metros”. Os conselhos deixados são de “precaução no trânsito, seguindo as indicações das autoridades que estão nas estradas, e ter em atenção as previsões meteorológicas e indicações da Protecção Civil”.

http://www.brigantia.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1492&Itemid=43

Enfim... :S


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

Em relação à neve na Pico, o cenário é o seguinte:





Assim a olho e a grosso modo, eu diria que a acumulação se vê a partir dos 1800m de altitude.

----------------------------

Na Madeira, e devido ao nevoeiro, não se consegue ver nada no Pico do Areeiro.

No entanto, às 10h o cenário meteorológico no Pico do Areeiro era o seguinte:


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Por aqui as últimas informações que tive do Acardoso que está em casa, foi que a precipitação acumulada até agora foi de 9.8mm.
Temp. actual 8.8ºC
Pressão: 1012.3 hPa

Portanto estou de acordo com o Vitamos quanto ao soft, para estes lados a Amália cantou o fado de pantufas.


----------



## Turista (15 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia,
aqui tem chovido sensivelmente desde a meia-noite.
Estão 12,5ºC, 91% HR e 1012.3 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Por aqui já vou com 18 mm  a temperatura está nos 11.4ºC, o vento é que não há meio de aparecer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Por aqui a chuva continua a cair, o vento sopra muito fraco de sw, a temperatura está nos 10.7ºC e a pressão é de 1018hPa.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Aqui está a ser bastante produtiva esta frente deixou já 47,4mm a maioria de madrugada esta manha vai em apenas 2,1mm mas sem nunca deixar de chover 

9,0ºC, 100%HR, 1011hpa e vento fraco 4,7km/h S


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Por aqui até ao momento a mínima foi de 9,0º, a máxima de 10,3º, seguindo neste momento com 10,0º.

Vento forte e chuva fraca.

Pensei que a depressão largasse mais chuva. O que vale é que já está há 24 horas com vento forte.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação à neve na Pico, o cenário é o seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Não sei se no pico do Areeiro está neve, mas na zona Oeste, Ponta do Pargo e Calheta caiu granizo com alguma intensidade pelas 11h
Fotos para mais tarde...se as conseguir arranjar


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

chuva forte neste momento. Só logo mais é que posso dizer quanto acumulei.


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Aqui a partir do meio dia começou a cair chuva/neve na cota de 1000 m de altitude, mas mantêm-se o nevoeiro cerrado e vento na ordem dos 20 km/h.
O INM alterou o mapa de previsões durante a manhã indicando neve na Guarda!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boas

HOJE ESTA UM BELO DIA DE CHUVA A COISA DE 1 HORA A TRAZ AS NUVENS ESTAVAM BEM CARREGADAS PARECIA ALGODÃO QUEIMADO  BEM AQUI FICA OS MEUS  DADOS JÁ VOU COM UMA PRECIPITAÇÃO BEM BOA E AINDA ESTAMOS A METADE DO DIA

Temp actual 10.1ºC/ UTC 12:10
Temp ao sol: 10.3ºC/ UTC 12:10
Sensação Térmica:10ºC UTC 12:10
Pressão: 1011.8Hpa UTC 12:10
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco a Moderado 10.6 km/h UTC 12:10
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira,Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: S UTC 12:10
Temperatura do vento: 9.2ºC UTC 12:10
Humidade Relativa: 93 % UTC 12:10
Ponto orvalho:10.0ºC UTC 12:10
Chuva Precipitação: 24.2mm UTC 12:10
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo UTC 12:10
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento a chuva acalmou mas vai pingado o céu esta a começar a ficar menos encoberto 

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇOES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

bom dia neste momento cai sleet durante sob a manha ainda começou a nevar bem, a encosta esta com neve ate ai aos 1000m, neste momento estão 2.8ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

Chove forte e continuamente. 
Até agora, já acumulei *33,2 mm* e a temperatura está nos *9,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

E logo passou para os *34,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

*Temperatura exterior: 14,0º
Humidade relativa: 94%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 13,7ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 14ºc
Pressão: 1013hPa
Velocidade do vento: 0,0 Km/h - E
Precipitação: 7,7mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardesPor aqui começou a cair a patir das 3 horas da noite ainda não parou,assim é que eu gosto muitaaté ao momento 12.0mm de .

O céu continua encoberto e vento fraco e chove moderado.

Dados actuais 5.4ºC pressão 1015.3hpa e com 96%hr.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

Estou por Idanha-a-Nova, local onde tenho aulas.

Aqui chove fraco e o vento ainda não mostrou a sua "fúria".

Céu sempre muito nublado e por vezes aparece nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

boas

A sul do Tejo neste momento chove, vento fraco, 13ºc 

abraços


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

Por aqui (loures) chuva e vento nulo! Céu nublado!

Alguem tem o ponto de situação em Bragança e guarda?


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 13:04)

Boas

De noite choveu pouco, mas a partir das 8 da manhã a precipitação tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e frequência. Neste momento chove fraco. O vento está fraco, também.


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

Boa tarde.

Pela zona sul da cidade, continua a nevar. A neve tem estado a cair desde as 7h e fá-lo com bastante intensidade, na maior parte do tempo. 

0.4ºC


----------



## Xaps (15 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Boas.

por Coimbra nada de especial, tempo cinzento e aguaçeiros.
parece-me que por cá a depressão não irá afectar muito, penso eu.


*Actualmente em Coimbra*


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,
Por volta do meio-dia  decidi subir a serra entre Loriga e o  cruzamento para a Lagoa Comprida, com um desnível de 700m para verificar a cota de neve:
Loriga 770m- Chuva
Fonte do Vidoeiro 1200m- Chuva
Miradouro de Loriga/Rocha 1400m -Neve
Acumulação de neve a partir dos 1500m.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Chove intensamente agora...
12ºC


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

A acumulação, por aqui, é bastante razoável.

A circulação automóvel faz-se lentamente.


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

Temperatura:5,4ºC
Precipitação acumulada de hoje: 7,11 mm


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

*Temperatura exterior: 13,7º
Humidade relativa: 95%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 12,9ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 13,0ºc
Pressão: 1013hPa
Velocidade do vento: 00,0 Km/h -  S 
Precipitação: 8,2mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

amarusp disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por volta do meio-dia  decidi subir a serra entre Loriga e o  cruzamento para a Lagoa Comprida, com um desnível de 700m para verificar a cota de neve:
> Loriga 770m- Chuva
> Fonte do Vidoeiro 1200m- Chuva
> ...



É interessante as diferenças da cota de neve.
Do litoral para o interior já se viu que pode variar muito.
Mas mais impressionante é a diferença num mesmo sistema montanhoso que é a Serra da Estrela.

Loriga, Manteigas, e Covilhã, devem estar num mesmo circulo de 30km de raio. Ora neste momento, e pelo que é relatado, a cota de neve do lado de Loriga anda nos 1400m, na Covilhã nos 1000m, e em Manteigas, dados os 5,4ºC aos 800m, eu diria que deve andar também à volta dos 1400m.

A que se deve tal diferença de cotas? À direcção do vento?


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Por Guimarães depois de uma descida de temperatura, estamos agora com 6,9º.
Chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Por Setúbal chuva moderada a cerca de uma hora, levo acumulados 49,5mm desde as 00h 

9,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## *Marta* (15 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Na Guarda, apenas chuva. Por volta das 11 caía alguma água-neve, mas nada mais que isso. Há também algum nevoeiro, algo que tem persistido desde ontem à tarde.
Estou à espera dessas cotas de neve, que dava-me jeito não ir trabalhar!!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Boa tarde, por aqui levo cerca de 1mm de precipitação desde as 0h00, mas de acordo com as imagens de satélite e radar deve estar mesmo, mesmo a começar a chover moderado por aqui .......

Esperar .......


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Boa tarde chuva fraca 9.2 ºc.
Pelas imagens da EP da para ver que no alto de rossas esta coberto por um manto branco!  enquanto no alto espinho nada


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Por aqui continua a nevar.

Tenho a informação de que no centro da cidade já não neva, passou a chuva, pelo que a cota deve andar na casa dos 750m, aqui pelo NE.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> É interessante as diferenças da cota de neve.
> Do litoral para o interior já se viu que pode variar muito.
> Mas mais impressionante é a diferença num mesmo sistema montanhoso que é a Serra da Estrela.
> 
> ...



pode ser que seja devido a delocações verticais das massas de ar devido á orografia do terreno tambem acho esquesito


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

DMartins disse:


> Por Guimarães depois de uma descida de temperatura, estamos agora com 6,9º.
> Chuva fraca.



Como é que aí estão 6,9ºC e em Braga segundo o IM estão 9,5ºC? Acho uma diferença muito grande em tão poucos kilometros, continuo a pensar que a estação do IM nao funciona muito bem


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

boa tarde por aqui 3.3ºc chove neste momento continua a nevar na encosta uns 300m acima de mim


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui ceu muito nublado e chuva fraca,  temperatura nos 7graus. Ate agora acumulei 11.7mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Hum  realmente as cotas andam a variar muito... o IM ate pos cota 500 de manha quando muitos falavam que 1000 era o mais certo  realmente isto da metereologia tem muito que se diga... 

off topic: espreitem as cartas daqui a 120 horas tanto as do gfs como as do snow forecast..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Boaspor aqui continua caindo certinha,céu encoberto e vento fraco e por aqui já são quase 12h a cair sem parar até ao momento 14.5mm de precipitação

Dados actuais 5.8ºC pressão 1014.6hpa e com 96%hr.


Até logo.


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

AnDré disse:


> É interessante as diferenças da cota de neve.
> Do litoral para o interior já se viu que pode variar muito.
> Mas mais impressionante é a diferença num mesmo sistema montanhoso que é a Serra da Estrela.
> 
> ...



Visualmente é possivel verificar que as cotas estão mais baixas a sul do que a sudoeste da Serra da Estrela. Explicar cientificamente não sei, mas como leigo julgo que a vento deve ter muita influência...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Finalmente a chover moderado ... até que enfim !!!


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Chuva fraca, no qual ainda só acumulei *6mm*

A temperatura está nos *10,5ºC*


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Como é que aí estão 6,9ºC e em Braga segundo o IM estão 9,5ºC? Acho uma diferença muito grande em tão poucos kilometros, continuo a pensar que a estação do IM nao funciona muito bem



Neste momento estão 7,2 outra vez.
Como há a diferença, não faço ideia. Provavelmente alguma alteração momentânea, não sei.
Mas em geral, as leituras desta zona, diferem sempre um pouco com as do IM. Em geral, porque há alturas em que é aproximada.
Moro numa zona alta da cidade, mais fria de costume, e o sensor está num 5º andar. Não deve influenciar muito, mas...

EDIT: 7,4º


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

A chuva já foi forte agora é moderada de novo e já acumulei hoje 50,6mm de chuva, dia mais chuvoso até agora deste mês...


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

boa tarde! Bem pessoal neste momento em viagem para o trabalho posso dizer que chove de maneira bem considerável a visibilidade também não é a melhor há nevoeiro. Temperatura a marcar na minha viatura 10¤C.


----------



## profgeo (15 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

bom dia pessoal!!! por aqui o sol brilha e por vezes sopra um ventinho frio!!! 

aguaceiros esporadicos parece que o alerta amarelo para a ondulaçao nao se faz sentir aqui na costa sul

funchal pelas 14h




a cam do Areeiro, esta encalhada na hora 07.40 da manha


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

5/6cm de acumulação de neve por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

amarusp disse:


> Visualmente é possivel verificar que as cotas estão mais baixas a sul do que a sudoeste da Serra da Estrela. Explicar cientificamente não sei, mas como leigo julgo que a vento deve ter muita influência...



Deve ser algo muito semelhante ao efeito do vento de Föhn.
Como o vento está de Sul/Sudeste, a camada de ar húmido é obrigada a subir pelo lado da Covilhã, lado onde acaba por ocorrer maior precipitação, o que se confirma uma vez que a Covilhã está com três vezes mais precipitação do que Manteigas e Loriga, e quando o ar começa a descer para as vertentes norte, vai mais quente e seco.

Deve ser essa a razão


----------



## Rog (15 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 
Ao fim da manhã ocorreu por aqui um aguaceiro forte acompanhada de trovoadas e queda de granizo 
Sigo com 11,4ºC
precipitação acumulada até ao momento 13,4mm
Já caiu também alguma neve acima dos 1500 metros


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

alguém me sabe informar se na serra de montejunto nevou durante a madrugada ou se pode acontecer hoje?


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

Por aqui 2,2ºc e chuva, mas neva já aos 730m e com acumulação.


----------



## Turista (15 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Por estes lados depois de uma "carga de água" que deu para alagar algumas ruas entre o 12h30 e as 13h15, está tudo mais calmo...
Céu muito nublado, a ameaçar mais uma "descarga"


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

grande nevão que cai acima dos 1000m pode ser visivel na webcam aqui por agora cai sleet


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Algumas fotos tiradas há pouco a 730-740m.








A entrada oeste de Bragança.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas há pouco a 730-740m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a do pássaro esta 5 estrelas


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui, continua a nevar (6cm, sensivelmente).

0.5ºC.

Estou na fase decisiva do dia em que a chuva pode substituir a neve, vamos ver se aguenta


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

bewild disse:


> alguém me sabe informar se na serra de montejunto nevou durante a madrugada ou se pode acontecer hoje?



Não deve ter nevado e provavelmente não nevará. As cotas andam acima dos 1000 metros e só no Nordeste transmontano se encontram um pouco abaixo pelo que mais a sul então é praticamente impossível nevar nestas condições abaixo dos 1000 metros


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Por aqui ja chove moderado desde a manha.
Nunca parou!!!
Ja nao chovia assim às uns tempitos!!!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

bewild disse:


> alguém me sabe informar se na serra de montejunto nevou durante a madrugada ou se pode acontecer hoje?



As hipóteses de isso acontecer são nulas.
A cota de neve aqui no litoral deve ser superior a 1200m, ao passo que Montejunto tem apenas metade desse altitude.

------------------

Por aqui agora apenas chuvisca.
Vou com 25,9mm acumulados.


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

coloquei a questão porque estavam na previsão descritiva do site meteo surge cota de neve nos 500mts.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

bewild disse:


> coloquei a questão porque estavam na previsão descritiva do site meteo surge cota de neve nos 500mts.



Essa cota sem dúvida estranha colocada pelo IM dizia respeito á situação do nordeste transmontano (aí sim chegou a nevar pouco acima dessa cota), e no período da manhã.


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

sim por acaso é uma cota muito baixa colocada pelo IM.


----------



## squidward (15 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

por aqui continua a chover 

estão *11.8ºC*


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

Aqui por Faro já deve ter chegado aos 3 mm !!


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

boas

Em Sesimbra onde estou neste momento chove moderado, vento fraco, o que tem acontecido o dia todo, mas ainda à pouco fui mesmo a praia e ai o vento era mais forte, perdendo intensidade quando me estava a afastar da praia, 11.1ºc.

abraços


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

Parou de nevar há 15/20min.


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

O IM introduziu alerta amarelo de neve para:
*Braga 
Viseu
Coimbra
Viana do Castelo
Vila Real
Bragança
Castelo Branco*
-acima de 800m desde as 15h de hoje e até às 03h...


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Aqui as condições pouco mudaram, continua a chuva/gelo fraca a cair, o vento na ordem dos 15 km/h, nevoeiro e a temperatura pouco acima dos 0ºC, no entanto a previsão do IM de cotas de neve a 500 m ainda não se confirmou aqui na Guarda.


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

ruiadam disse:


> Aqui as condições pouco mudaram, continua a chuva/gelo fraca a cair, o vento na ordem dos 15 km/h, nevoeiro e a temperatura pouco acima dos 0ºC, no entanto a previsão do INM de cotas de neve a 500 m ainda não se confirmou aqui na Guarda.



Atenção que o INM não falou em 500m, quem o fez foi o IM.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Boa tarde pessoal 

Dia chuvoso este. É chuva fraca mas não para de cair desde madrugada. Até ao momento já acumulou 10.4mm

O vento esse é fraco e estão neste momento *8.1ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Boas! Já não chove muito e o céu está a ficar mais claro. Mas até que está a ser um dia em cheio.

Continua a não haver vento...


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Bgc disse:


> Atenção que o INM não falou em 500m, quem o fez foi o IM.



Obrigado pela correcção


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

Aqui continua a chuva embora agora seja já fraca, começou a chover por volta das 3h da madrugada e dura até agora sem parar o pico foi entre as 4h e as 8h...a chuva fraca agora é acompanhada por nevoeiro, levo acumulados desde as 00h *51,6mm* um dia muito chuvoso por aqui 

10,1ºC


----------



## Sirilo (15 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Em Belmonte está também chuvoso e frio. 
No termometro do carro marcava 3,5ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Bom, foi bastante positiva a Amália: Desta feita registei 21.7 mm desde as 00.00

Neste momento tenho 10.6ºC

Destaque para o vento que está a aumentar de intensidade: rajada de 11.5 km/h agora.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

Continua a chover fraco com *7.8ºC*

Até agora acumulou 11.6mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Boas Tardes!

Chuva Moderada durante toda a manhã, por cá! Só há pouco é que parou de chover!

Tenho, de Precipitação acumulada, *20,9mm*!


Neste momento tenho 10,4ºC
Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

Bem por aqui continua a chuva fraca. Que de resto tem sido esta a situaçao durante este dia. O vento nao se faz sentir. a temperatura está nos 6.2 C. Parece que aqui se vai registar apenas um dia normal de chuva. Ou ainda ha alguma coisa para a noite???


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Temperatura de 3,6ºC e precipitação acumulada de 12,45mm. Chuva fraca ao longo da tarde.


----------



## bewild (15 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Neste momento em Lisboa parou de chover o nevoeiro já se encontra a dispersar, começa-se a sentir o frio a entrar. Será que a festa já acabou?


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE

Temp actual 9.8ºC/ UTC 17:35
Temp ao sol: 9.8ºC/ UTC 17:35
Sensação Térmica:8.0ºC UTC 17:35
Pressão: 1013.1Hpa UTC 17:35
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 16.8 km/h UTC 17:35
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa,Ar fresco
Direção do Vento: W UTC 17:35
Temperatura do vento: 8.1ºC UTC 17:35
Humidade Relativa: 86 % UTC 17:35
Ponto orvalho:7.5ºC UTC 17:35
Chuva Precipitação: 29.5mm UTC 17:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 17:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇOES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

Boas,



 constante, com 10,6mm acumulado até ao momento...desde a hora do almoço que não pára.


Estão 9.0ºC e não há vento quase nenhum.


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

Boas Pessoal do MeteoPT 

Então tem chovido muito para os lados Centro e Norte?
Bem aqui isto tem sido desilusão em Faro.
Eu previa entre os 10 e os 20 mm de precipitação e nem chegou perto disso.
Na estação de Turismo de Faro o Acumulado de Chuva foi de Apenas 3mm.
No Aeroporto de Faro foi aproximadamente nos 3,5mm.
Foi muito escasso mesmo, o IM previa chuva moderada mas o que houve aqui era chuva fraca e aguaceiros.
O alerta Amarelo do IM não se justifica para a cidade de Faro mas atenção, pode não ter chovido muito aqui mas se calhar até houve mais precipitação em Olhão, Tavira, Vila Real ou em outras Zonas do Algarve.

Previsões, o Freemeteo mete ainda 5mm para hoje mas duvido, mas nunca se sabe, para amanha pode cair umas pingas mas não será muito.

Bem neste momento por Faro o Céu está muito Nublado, estão 11.5º o vento sopra de NE a 6.4 Km/H e temos 94% de Humidade.

Vamos ver o que se vai passar nas próximas Hora por aqui.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Desculpem mas agora ao ver aqui o Satélite do IM fiquei com uma duvida, ainda não percebo muito das coisas, mas mais vale aprender do que não saber não é? 







Alguem pode me dizer o que é aquilo que está na bola vermelha que se dirige para Portugal? É chuva? Ou é Frio?

Cumps


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

A chuva está a ganhar maior intensidade. Juntamente com a chuva, há um nevoeiro muito cerrado, o que dificulta a visão.

Sigo com:
T: *4,6ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1017,4mb/hPa *


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

CMPunk disse:


> Alguem pode me dizer o que é aquilo que está na bola vermelha que se dirige para Portugal? É chuva? Ou é Frio?
> 
> Cumps



Uma frente de muito fraca actividade que não trará nada de relevante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

Já acumulei *39,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

vitamos disse:


> Uma frente de muito fraca actividade que não trará nada de relevante



Pois ai mim pareceu me isso, visto as imagens de satélite anteriores aquilo está a desfazer-se, não deverá chegar viva aqui aquela frente, pois o IM também não prevê chuva para o Fim de semana.

Mas obrigado por me esclareceres a duvida Vitamos.

Cumps


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Siga a ...12,7mm acumulado, e a temperatura nos 8,9ºC


Ainda deve estar para durar mais umas horitas


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Com a chuva já há muito ausente esta "Amália" foi uma verdadeira desilusão aqui pelo litoral norte:-Apenas 6,6 mm recolhidos e claro está nada de grandes ventos e nenhum raio sequer, para animar a malta.
Deve ser pelo pessoal cá em cima não ir muito nessa coisa do fado que dizem que é nacional...
Aqui Amália foi  sinónimo de verdadeiro fiasco.
Não pode tocar sempre aos mesmos ,não é verdade?


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Olha que não foi só ai Nimboestrato 

Aqui ainda foi bem pior. Tenho acumulado de 3.2mm aqui em Faro 

Foi grande fiasco mesmo, ás vezes umas pingas mas prontos, acho que isto nem dá para regar a horta 

Cumps


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

CMPunk disse:


> Pois ai mim pareceu me isso, visto as imagens de satélite anteriores aquilo está a desfazer-se, não deverá chegar viva aqui aquela frente, pois o IM também não prevê chuva para o Fim de semana.
> 
> Mas obrigado por me esclareceres a duvida Vitamos.
> 
> Cumps



Toda a chuva prevista para o final da semana, vai "desaparecendo"...

As previsões do _meteoblue_ há uns dias, tinham ainda chuva forte para o norte do país, agora a previsão resume-se a isto:






*Resumo da precipitação acumulada - previsão*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a "amália" até tem sido simpática, desde a madrugada que tem vindo a chover e por vezes moderado e ainda continua, t.actual 10.8ºC; Pressão 1017hPa.


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Pois tens Razão Dave, á uns dias previa-se alguma Chuva ai para Norte mas acho que anda desaparecendo.

Mas o IM até prevê Alguma Nebulosidade para Norte no Sábado e depois no Domingo prevê períodos de Chuva Fraca.

Enfim, estas depressões é sempre naquela, nuns sitio Chove muito e em outros pouco ou até nada. Porque á ai pessoas do Fórum que registaram mais de 20mm o que é muito bom.

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Céu muito nublado neste momento. Vento fraco. 

À hora de almoço caiu um valente aguaceiro  a linha do metro ficou parcialmente toda inundada.

Espero que esta noite traga agradáveis surpresas de convecção...


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Por aqui nada muda...

Mantém-se a chuva, o nevoeiro, a temperatura...

T: *4,5ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1017,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Boas noitespor aqui cá continua sem parar até ao momento 19.0mm.

Céu encoberto com vento fraco e alguma neblina.

Dados actuais 5.7ºC pressão 1017.2hpa com 96%hr.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Boas tardes..por aqui noite e dia com chuva moderada e ocasionalmente forte acompanhada de vento moderado de sudoeste.
Por agora o Céu continua a apresentar-se muito nublado e a temperatura estável nos 10ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Boas pessoal

Por cá mantém-se a  fraca, mas sem parar de cair um minuto que seja.
Neste momento estão *7.7ºC*

Até ao momento acumulou 13.8 mm
A pressão já começou a subir o que significa que deve estar a acabar


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Por aqui tem sido um típico dia de inverno, com chuva e frio.
Não tendo eu um pluviómetro, não posso dar valores concretos de precipitação.
De qualquer forma, agora não chove, a temperatura segue nos 11.3ºC, e a pressão atmosférica nos 1016hpa, a subir, portanto...
Realço o aumento da intensidade do vento...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Neste momento tenho 10,6ºC de Temperatura... Esta, está a subir ao ritmo de +1,0ºC/h

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,0ºC

O Céu está Encoberto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Por aqui continua bastinha e certinha até ao momento 20.0mm decom 5.7ºC.


----------



## C.R (15 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui esteve durante todo o dia céu encoberto e temporariamente com períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
O vento, quase nem se sentiu…
Neste momento às 20:05h está nevoeiro cerrado e uma temperatura de 4ºC…
Ou seja, nada de especial...


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui tem sido um típico dia de inverno, com chuva e frio.
> Não tendo eu um pluviómetro, não posso dar valores concretos de precipitação.
> De qualquer forma, agora não chove, a temperatura segue nos 11.3ºC, e a pressão atmosférica nos 1016hpa, a subir, portanto...
> Realço o aumento da intensidade do vento...



Exacto. 

Pode ser que esta noite ainda chova bastante, já que segundo o IM é o que vai acontecer.


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Aqui por Faro ora Chove ora Não Chove.

Neste momento Chuva Fraca por Aqui, Aguardo a Actualização da Precipitação, pois ainda vai num acumulado de 3.4mm.
Estão 11.5º com o vento a soprar fraco, nem se chama vento mas sim Aragens  o vento sopra de NNE a 3.2 Km/H , até está muita humidade, 92 %
Será que vai haver nevoeiro esta noite e madrugada ? Veremos

Cumps


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Por aqui segue com 9,7º, a persistente chuva fraca ou chuvisco, o vento forte é que desapareceu ao final da tarde.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca com temperatura nos 5.6C. Logo ja vejo o valor da precipitacao. Mas com esta chuvinha nao vou longe.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Tudo na mesma como a lesma .

T:* 4,5ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P: *1017,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

A nossa Amália hoje deixou por aqui *18,7mm *de chuvinha!!
Já não foi muito mau. Já não deve acumular mais até à meia-noite.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Como sempre, nada de trovoada. Vamos lá ver se esta noite traz uma ou outra... 

A temperatura está a descer. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite.
O dia de hoje rendeu 24mm. Neste momento estão 8.7ºC.


----------



## Rog (15 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a tarde foi de ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, por vezes sob a forma de granizo e por vezes acompanhados por trovoadas. Os Picos acima dos 1500 metros acolheram alguma neve. O vento esteve moderado a forte.
Por agora céu nublado com 9ºC
Vento moderado 20 km/h
93%HR
1024hpa

Resumo do dia:
Precipitação até às 20h30: 18,1mm
rajada máxima: 52 km/h
temperatura mínima 8,7ºC
temperatura máxima 12,2ºC


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

CMPunk disse:


> Aqui por Faro ora Chove ora Não Chove.
> 
> Neste momento Chuva Fraca por Aqui, Aguardo a Actualização da Precipitação, pois ainda vai num acumulado de 3.4mm.
> Estão 11.5º com o vento a soprar fraco, nem se chama vento mas sim Aragens  o vento sopra de NNE a 3.2 Km/H , até está muita humidade, 92 %
> ...





Só 3.4 mm? Pelas minhas contas Castro Marim acumulou mais de 20 mm como é possível Faro ter tão pouca precipitação?


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Temperatura nos 10.2ºC e nada de chuva há algum tempo, embora esteja tudo ainda ensopado.
O vento parece ter amainado novamente...


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

frederico disse:


> Só 3.4 mm? Pelas minhas contas Castro Marim acumulou mais de 20 mm como é possível Faro ter tão pouca precipitação?



Pois, é como eu já referi, nus lugares chove muito e noutros ou chove pouco ou quase nada, é o que acontece aqui em Faro, quase não chove, digamos que tem precipitação o dia quase todo mas muito fraca, ora na Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro como no Aeroporto a Precipitação não chega aos 5mm mas atenção, o dia não acabou, chove fraco por aqui e desde das 19 que não tenho dados de precipitação do Posto de Turismo, algo se passou lá com o site que não Actualiza, mas aguardo por novos Dados.


----------



## storm (15 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Um belo tipico dia de inverno por aqui.
De manha choveu moderado, sempre continua a chuva, de tarde alguns aguaceiros fracos/moderados.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

A Temperatura tem estado a descer, tendo já ido aos *9,4ºC*, establecendo uma nova Mínima do dia de hoje! No entanto, já subiu um pouco, sendo que neste momento se encontra nos 9,8ºC!

O Céu continua Encoberto. No entanto, não há mais Precipitação a registar...

Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 1018 hPa, em ritmo de subida, estando este nos +1,0 hPa/h
Vento nos 13,3 km/h, sendo que já chegou aos 24,1 km/h na última hora, não ultrapassando, portanto, o recorde de hoje, de 34,6 km/h, pelas 1:52
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

3,4ºC, temperatura minima do dia a ser batida sucessivamente!!


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Por aqui, 1.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Já acumulei 26 mm  de momento o céu tá pouco nublado, e estou com 10.1ºC, continuo sem saber para onde foi o vento, eu ainda não o conheci esta semana.


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já acumulei 26 mm  de momento o céu tá pouco nublado, e estou com 10.1ºC, continuo sem saber para onde foi o vento, eu ainda não o conheci esta semana.



Bom acumulado, 20mm é excelente.
LOL aqui também não sei onde anda o vento, já não o vejo também á algum tempo.

Bem Finalmente o Site do Posto de Turismo de Faro Actualizou, o acumulado está muito fraco mesmo, 4.8mm hoje.
O Registo de Precipitação do IM no Aeroporto de Faro também é muito fraco, o acumulado é por volta dos 6.5mm.

Acreditem que fiquei mesmo desiludido com a precipitação que tem ocorrido por Faro, eu esperava entre os 10 e os 20mm e nem ao mínimo chega 

Enfim, á que esperar por melhores dias.

Aqui por Faro o Céu está Muito Nublado com 10.8, o raio do vento nem se sente, como referi são apenas umas Aragens.

Aqui deixo informação completa retirada do Posto de Turismo de Faro.

Temperatura: 10.8º
Pressão: 1011.9 Milibares
Humidade: 89%
Vento: 14.5 Km/H de NE
Precipitação Acumulada do Dia: 4.8mm
Precipitação Acumulada de Janeiro: 12.4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Por cá, acumulei *39,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Continua a chova e o nevoeiro. Os dados são os mesmos:

T: *4,5ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Lindo! Começou a chover por volta das 15h e desde então não parou! Não é muito intensa, embora por vezes aumente um pouco de intensidade. 
Não é comum chuva tão prolongada no Guadiana Interior!!!
Pelas imagens do radar devemos ter mais uma boa hora de precipitação. Temperatura nos 9.5ºC. Ela que venha!!!


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Lindo! Começou a chover por volta das 15h e desde então não parou! Não é muito intensa, embora por vezes aumente um pouco de intensidade.
> Não é comum chuva tão prolongada no Guadiana Interior!!!
> Pelas imagens do radar devemos ter mais uma boa hora de precipitação. Temperatura nos 9.5ºC. Ela que venha!!!



Talvez seja mais do que uma hora.
Pela imagem de radar do IM também deveria ter finalizado o chuvisco pelas 20H30, mas ele continua e não está com aspecto de querer parar.

Segue com 9,5º e 93% humidade.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Continua o céu muito nublado por aqui. Vento nulo.  

Pelo menos que esta noite traga mais precipitação forte...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Lightning disse:


> Continua o céu muito nublado por aqui. Vento nulo.
> 
> Pelo menos que esta noite traga mais precipitação forte...



Também queria mas quais são as possibilidades de isso acontecer


----------



## João Esteves (15 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Por aqui, um belo dia de chuva...

Portela:  10.1 ºC  /  75%
Nisa:  6.3 ºC  /  98%

A precipitação durante o dia de hoje foi significativa aqui na Portela,  28.4 mm.

Tenho observado nas previsões da próxima semana no "wunderground" temperaturas anormalmente baixas, outra vez.

Será que vamos ter outra entrada fria em Portugal ?


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

thunderboy disse:


> Também queria mas quais são as possibilidades de isso acontecer



Ainda há bastante nebolusidade a subir, vinda de sul do algarve, pode ser que tenhamos sorte. Em relação a trovoadas não me atrevo a comentar sequer...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Quase podemos dar este episódio por terminado, pouca precipitação mais irá cair.
Ainda assim, não foi nada mau, num único dia quase cheguei aos 40 mm de acumulação e houve quem chegasse a ultrapassá-los. 

---

Quanto a dados actuais, a temperatura está nos *9,5 ºC* e a humidade nos *84 %*.
A pressão sobe para os *1017,1 hPa*, o vento sopra fraco de Norte, rondando os 11 km/h.


----------



## João Esteves (15 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Quase podemos dar este episódio por terminado, pouca precipitação mais irá cair.
> Ainda assim, não foi nada mau, num único dia quase cheguei aos 40 mm de acumulação e houve quem chegasse a ultrapassá-los.




Significativamente mais do que aqui.  Mais uma vez voltamos a apresentar valores substancialmente diferentes, embora tenhamos as estações próximas uma da outra.

Quando tiveres a estação "online" temos que fazer um estudo comparativo de parâmetros meteorológicos, nomeadamente a temperatura, velocidade do vento e pluviosidade.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

João Esteves disse:


> Por aqui, um belo dia de chuva...
> 
> Portela:  10.1 ºC  /  75%
> Nisa:  6.3 ºC  /  98%
> ...



URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]




Pode ser que isto responda à pergunta.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Lightning disse:


> Continua o céu muito nublado por aqui. Vento nulo.
> 
> Pelo menos que esta noite traga mais precipitação forte...



Ha bocado o vento ameaçou acordar, mas adormeceu de novo... Raio de tempo pachorrento... 10.1ºC


----------



## João Esteves (15 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

thunderboy disse:


> URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tou a ver que este Inverno  "é para tirar a barriga de misérias" .  Ainda bem que assim é.  Pessoalmente, gosto do tempo frio (com neve preferencialmente...).  Nem sempre nem nunca!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

João Esteves disse:


> Significativamente mais do que aqui.  Mais uma vez voltamos a apresentar valores substancialmente diferentes, embora tenhamos as estações próximas uma da outra.
> 
> Quando tiveres a estação "online" temos que fazer um estudo comparativo de parâmetros meteorológicos, nomeadamente a temperatura, velocidade do vento e pluviosidade.



Penso que seja uma questão respeitante à colocação da estação.
A tua estará muito mais sujeita ao vento e poderá não captar tanta precipitação.
Já a minha, situada numa zona substancialmente mais baixa, capta precipitação facilmente.
Nota-se bastante, pois hoje o dia foi de vento moderado durante a tarde e nos dias de chuva fraca e vento igualmente fraco, os nossos valores de precipitação já são bastante próximos, chegando, por vezes, os meus a ser inferiores aos teus.

Quanto à temperatura, costuma ser semelhante, a menos nos dias de céu limpo, em que posso ter mínimas um pouco mais baixas e máximas um pouco mais altas, devido à própria zona, que é assim mesmo, cerca de 60m inferior em altitude em relação à tua e, portanto, mais sujeita às influências e comportamentos do Vale do Tejo, sendo que esta zona (Moscavide/Oriente) é tendencialmente mais quente e isso releva-se sobretudo no Verão, devido à minha menor altitude e menor exposição aos ventos, nomeadamente em relação à nortada.

Será, sem dúvida, muito interessante fazer comparações desse género.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui ainda não parou desde que começou há 19h atrás neste momento bem total 21.5mm

Temperatura 5.6ºC e 96%hr

Bem abençoada AMÁLIA tantos litrinhos tens deitado hoje

Até amanhã


----------



## Turista (15 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Olá a todos,
por estes lados continua a chover, agora com pouca intensidade.
Sigo com 10,2ºC, 95% HR e 1016.4 hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui não para de é só somar 22.5mm e continua.


----------



## amarusp (15 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Agora chove bem depois de um dia de chuva fraca
Acumulado do dia:14,73 mm
Acumulado do mês:87,60 mm


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Céu muito nublado, temperatura amena e vento fraco, por vezes mesmo nulo.

É com esses dados que me despeço.

Até amanhã.


----------



## pedrorod (15 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui foi um dia típico de Inverno, embora não tenha havido muita precipitação.
Desde as 00h00 acumulei 8,2mm, sendo a maior parte obtida até ás 13h00.
Dados Actuais:
T:6,3ºC
HR:98%
Pressão:1016.5hPa


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Boas noites companheiros meteoloucos!

Por aqui, embora não tenha como saber quanto caiu de chuva, a verdade é que tem sido ininterrupta desde a hora do almoço, umas vezes mais fraca outras com maior intensidade. O vento tem sido fraco e a temperatura sim, tem andado frescote. A mínima foi registada perto da meia-noite: 3,8ºC e a máxima pelas 14h com 8,7ºC. 

Neste momento chove  e a temperatura é de 6,9ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

e por hoje me despeco com 9.8 graus e humidade a 85 pc. Nota ainda para o vento de no moderado. E destaque para a precipitação acumulada que foi de 21.7 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Estou agora com céu menos nublado e *9,3 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (16 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Despeço-me com chuva!


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *6,9ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

T. actual 8.3ºC.

Até amanhã.

É hora de d....or...m...ir....


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Aqui foi um belo dia de chuva, o que ficou de mais significativo foi a chuva continua durante todo o dia, ainda q sendo quase sempre fraca, contabilizo 17.5mm, talvez pouco para tantas horas de chuva. Pena nao ter sido moderada/forte. :-) Rmax: 29.5km/h


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem Finalmente o Site do Posto de Turismo de Faro Actualizou, o acumulado está muito fraco mesmo, 4.8mm hoje.
> O Registo de Precipitação do IM no Aeroporto de Faro também é muito fraco, o acumulado é por volta dos 6.5mm.



Em Tavira caíram 22,5mm.
Em Albufeira: 11,4mm
Castro Marim: mais de 30mm.

Realmente são diferenças bem consideráveis.

Mas por Lisboa o cenário foi idêntico, com Oeiras (fsl) a acumular 9,1mm contra os 39,8mm de Moscavide (Daniel Vilão).
E são estações que não distam mais de 25km em linha recta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Aqui fica o registo da Amália quanto há precipitação 24.5mm,venhão mais iguais a esta.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Já há algum tempo que eu não apanhava uma molha como a que apanhei devido a esta superfície frontal... 

Venham mais (depressões, não molhas  ) como esta...

Venha a seguinte, a que eu baptizei


----------



## profgeo (17 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

ola... aqui uma foto de pico do areeiro (1818m) pelas 16h e uma temperatura a rondar 3graus e o vento soprava forte!!!! sensação térmica   

da para ver alguma acumulaçao de granizo á beira da estrada!!!


----------

